# Seance On A Wet Afternoon



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I need some information. Does anyone know what happened with this opera? Has it ever been staged, other than this preview film? Is there a CD of the whole score?

It looks interesting.

Pardon my ignorance. Opera is not my usual thing! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I could be wrong but my understanding is that it was never revived after its premiere....so no audio/video etc.


----------

